# Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung? Malwarebytes.net ?



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab von der telekom ne mail bekommen, dass von meinem Anschluss aus scheinbar ein Virus/Trojaner gesendet hat. Dazu kommen dann ausführliche Hinweise, was passiert sein kann und was ich da tun kann, und weiter unten - wirklich sehr weit unten, da msus man schon scrollen, auch ein Hinweis auf Norton als Virenschutz.

Is das jetzt nur ne Werbung für Norton, oder kommt es echt vor, dass man so eine Warnmeldung bekommt von der telekom?

Links zum Anklicken kommen erst ganz weit unten, sehen auch nicht nach "verschachtelten" Links aus, es sieht überhaupt nicht nach einer "phishing"-Mail oder so was aus.


Nachtrag vom 9.5: Kennt jemand *Malwarebytes.net* als mögiches Hilfssoftware? Wurde in einer weiteren mail der tcom als Tipp gegeben.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass du einen Virus/Trojaner versendet hast.

Alle eMails die von einem T-Online Account aus gesendet werden, werden Serverseitig von der Telekom auf Viren/Trojaner ect. gescannt und ggf. wird dann ein Nachricht an den Absender zurückgeschickt, wie es bei dir auch war.

Die Werbung mit Norton ist ebenfalls normal, da die Telekom in letzter Zeit eng mit Symantec kooperiert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

O.k, aber ich bin an sich sicher, dass ich nix versendet habe, auch nicht unwissentlich, da ich auch nix in Sachen Virus oder Trojaner bei mir finde. In den letzten paar Tagen hab ich vlt. 6-7 mails versendet, alle ohne Anhang oder ähnliches. 


Die Frage is halt, ob das WIRKLICH was versendet wurde. Kann das auch einfach nur eine Update-Anfrage eines Spiels oder so gewesen sein, die ein tcom-Check als "Trojaner" einstufte?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Vieren oder Trojaner können sich auf dem Email weg nur per Anhang verbreiten. Update anfragen von Spielen laufen nicht über den Email acount. Sie stellen eine verbindung zu den entsprechenden Server her wo sie eben anfragen.

Was du bekmmen hast wird ergo nur eine Werbe mail sein. Und wenn du wirklich schadmails verschicken würdest würde der Email proviter das Konto speren.


----------



## rabe08 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Es könnte sogar sein, dass jemand mit eben dieser Mail versucht Dir etwas unterzuschieben. Schau Dir alle Links in der Mail ganz genau an, ob da etwas seltsam ist, ist in dem Link vielleicht ein "@" enthalten, wenn Du weißt wie es geht schau Dir auch die Zeichencodierung der Links an, vielleicht sind da Sauereien versteckt...

übliche Vorgehensweise: Die Adresse sieht ganz normal aus, ein Zeichen in der 2nd-Level-Domain stammt aber z.B. aus einem russischen Zeichensatz und sieht nur so aus wie ein normaler Buchstabe. Zack, schon landest Du vollkommen woanders als Du erwartest hast...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Ja, ich weiß schon, wie man "dubiose" mails erkennen kann  Nur steht in solchen mails eben idR schon sehr früh irgendein Link, in dem Fall hier aber echt erst ganz weit unten und nur so nebenbei, nicht irgendwie a la "Sie müssen unbedingt!" oder so.

Ich check grad noch mein Notebook, da gab es schon 6 Funde, könnten aber auch nur cookies sein.

Werd gleich noch posten, wa es war. Aber schon komisch: hab das letzte mal vor über nem Monat was mit Anhang versendet, und das war ein Foto für den Verkauf einer Festplatte... kann es auch sein, dass irgendeiner ne mail von mir gemeldet hat, die er für Spam hielt oder so? Oder kann das auch durch irgendeinen Download oder so was eine vermeintliche Meldung geben?


----------



## rabe08 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

es könnte auch sein, das ein irgendein Spambot Deine Mailadresse als Absender benutzt hat. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt SMTP eine Absendervalidierung nicht her. Die Bots greifen auf große Datenbanken zu, in denen Mailadressen gesammelt werden. Das Ideal ist, für 10 Mio. Spams 10 Mio. verschiedene Absender zu verwenden, damit ist wieder ein Filter auf den empfangenden Systemen umgangenen. Wenn bei einem großen System auf einen Schlag 10.000 Mails mit dem selben Absender landen, fällt das auf.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Nee, es ist wohl nicht nur die email-Adresse. In der mail steht "_über Ihren Anschluss wurde Schadsoftware wie zum Beispiel Viren oder Trojaner an fremde Mailserver versandt..." _und auch "_Der Hinweisgeber sendet uns typischerweise eine Information, die einen E-Mail-Header (Kopfzeilen mit dem Laufweg der E-Mail) oder vergleichbare Daten beinhaltet. In diesen Daten ist eine IP-Adresse mit Zeitangaben inklusive Zeitzone enthalten. Diese Daten haben wir ausgewertet und auf der Basis Ihre Kennung (Kundenkonto) als Verursacher ermittelt."_


Kann das sein, dass sich da ein Trojaner oder so was zB über ein Website-Skrips einnistet und dann über meinen Zugang irgendeine mail versendet hat?

Ich ruf vlt. morgen mal an beim Service und frag da nach, ob die mail wirklich von denen kommt.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

ich schätze das ist Spam oder Werbung oder Fishing ?
vielleicht verschickt  ein gefruster Call Center Mitarbeiter solche Benachrichtigungen ?
das bekommen andere auch  und angeblich nicht nur von der Telekom..

ma googlen ... nach Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung
kommt einiges 

ich wusste bis dato nicht das sich die Provider 
so viel mühe geben und die User waren finde ich alles sehr rührend wie die sich um
ihre Kunden kümmern  konnte ich bis   2005 zurück verfolgen .

edit der Kunden Betretung der Telekom ist das unbekannt , 
Telekom/ T.online ist eine Frima
das Emal Benachrichtigungen an Kunden geschickt werden 
hab da eben mal angerufen iss ja ne 0800 Nummer 
man müsste in so einer Sache mal richtig Ermitteln 
was das ganze auf sich hat  
wer der Urheber ist und wer sich 
angeblich beschwert hat ?


----------



## riedochs (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Einfach die Telekom anrufen und fragen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Ist eigentlich bekannt dass neuerdings manch Internetbetreiber ihre Kunden warnen wenn von ihrem Zugang aus Spam/Schadsoftware verbreitet wird:
Gekaperte Rechner: 700 Angriffe pro Stunde - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Ich lass grad meine Laptop-HDD vom PC aus durchscannen, da wurden gestern bei eiem Scan AUF dem Laptop 6-7 Dinge gefunden, und ich will sichergehen, dass die auch wirklich weg sind.


Hab btw auch schon in anderen Foren gefunden, dass es wohl wirklich echte Warnungen der telekom gibt und man teils sogar rausbekommen kann, welcher Virus/Trojaner gefunden wurde. Rufe da nach dem Scan mal an.


----------



## amdintel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

wenn du im Emal Programm 
im Emal Eingang :  bei Text  HTML->auf Text  um stellt 
und Java und nachladen von Bilder abschaltest  ,
kann für die Zukunft so was wahrscheinlich nicht mehr passieren es wohl für Schädlinge etwas schwierig ist dann  sich einzunisten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*

Tcom hat mir inzwischen geantwortet:

_"Über Ihren Zugang wurden mittels direkter Einlieferung auf dem
entsprechenden Mailserver sogenannte "Spamtraps"  - das sind Fallen für
infizierte Rechner und Spammer - per E-Mail angeschrieben. Aus den in
den Beschwerden enthaltenen Daten (IP-Adresse und exakter Zeitpunkt)
haben wir Ihren Zugang als Verursacher ermittelt"_  weiter im Details steht, fass es nur um den Zugang, nicht um meine email-Adresse(n) ging. 

Ich vermute, da ist/war etwas auf meinem Laptop, denn WENN, dann war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt per Laptop online. Ich installiert den mal lieber neu, is winXP, da tut das eh alle paar Monate mal gut. 

bzw: kennt jemand* Malwarebytes.net* ? Dies wurde in der mail u.a. als Maßnahme empfohlen.


----------



## amdintel (9. Mai 2010)

iss ja klar das bei diesen Sachen nur mit teuren Kauf Programmen dann geworben wird 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware: Malwarebytes

den pagefile.sys diese Temp  Auslagerung auf jeden fall löschen 

wo zu neu ?
vermutlich hat es nur das Emal Programm erwischt , 
benutzt doch mal das von Microsoft dieses Tool für unerwünschte Schädlinge
danach würde ich noch mal mit Stinger alles scannen 
oder installiere dir den AVG-free
also mit mehreren Ani Viren Tools drüber gehen (und auch den Boot Sektor Scannen)  denn was das eine nicht findet , findet wohl möglich das andere .
in den Logfiles dann kuchen was das für Schädlinge waren und ob die 
was von Windows kaputt gemacht haben ?
also nach den gefunden Schädlingen im Web. Suchen was die machen und ob die was von 
Windows kaputt machen ;
 wenn nein brauchste  nicht alles Neu machen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich hab ja auch schon ein paar Dinge gemacht wie antivir und avast usw., auch vom PC aus (LaptopHDD ausgebaut und per Adapter angeschlossen)

Und nur nebenbei: die verweisen extra auf eine KOSTENFREIE Version des malware-tools


----------



## dot (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom-"Abuse"-Warnung wegen Virus - nur Werbung?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich installiert den mal lieber neu, is winXP, da tut das eh alle paar Monate mal gut.



!!!
Man kann sich leider selbst nach mehreren Scans nicht 100% sicher sein das alles entfernt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

Eben, ich hab auch mal für einen Geschäftsmann, der 2 Jahre ohne (!!!) Windowsupdates und Virenschutz per Laptop (!!!) international unterwegs war, mal 2 Std. versucht, das System sauber zu bekommen - hab dann ne neuinstall gemacht...


----------

